# Supplements for joints?



## FearlessFreep (Jul 1, 2005)

Is there anything good to take to strengthen joints? Especially knees?


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jul 1, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> Is there anything good to take to strengthen joints? Especially knees?


glucosamine sulfate and chondroitin sulfate.........stay away from the cheap stuff


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 2, 2005)

Yeah, thats true. I take a suppliment called "Joint Support" that contains glucosamine and methylsulfonylmethane (MSM), as well as the beneficial herbs turmeric and boswelia, and the enzyme bromelain. Together, these really help the body build healthy cartiledge, maintain healthy cartiledge, and ease discomfort in joints from overworking. 
In my experience, its worked wounders.

7sm


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 2, 2005)

I have taken Glucosamine Sulfate, MSM for over 7 years now.  Yes, I agree, stay away from the cheap stuff. It takes about three months to really get it into your system.  Needs to be taken everyday, 2 x a day for it to work. Wouldn't be in TKD still without it.  Bromelain helps with inflammation.  Don't overwork your joints into inflammation.  Avoid it at all costs but if it happens...ice with ice in a dixie cup around your knees until it goes numb. Good to do that anyway after a hard knee workout.  Lots of threads already on this BTW. TW


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 3, 2005)

OK, thanks for the feedback everyone.

My wife picked me up a bottle of capsules.  Three capsules a day for a total of 1000mg of Glucosomine Sulfate, 500mg of Chondroitin Sulfate A and 500mg of MSM per day (and Vitamin C)  Manufacturer is Bluebonnet Nutriion Corporation, if that means anything...

I think in general I need to drink more water and less coffee for better circulation in my joints anyway.  The part about ice is a good point; part of my problem I think in general is that I really dont know how to properly take care of my body and I'm at an age where that is really starting to matter.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 3, 2005)

Glucosimine has worked wonders for me! I believe that it really helped me with my recent tear in my anterior superior labrum! That being said I would recommend that you talk to your physician first!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## still learning (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello, I have just started taking a supplement for my joints (older you get anything can help).  It has only been a month, my knees don't' make noise as much and it does seems to help. (2 twice a day). It does say it will take up to 3 months before one can expect it to work 100%.  

 Glad to hear others need it too and all of you agree it helps. ....I feel better knowing that others trying it!     .................................Aloha


----------

